# advice on amount of formula



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi looking for a wee bit of advice I recently switched from breastfeeding to nutrigina aa as she has a cows milk protein allergy. Shea is currently feeding about 6 times per day and taking between4-5 ounces each feed. She is 9 1/2 weeks and weighs 12lb 13 ounces. She was 8 15 at birth. Will the amount she is taking slow down? She dropped from the 91st to just above the 75th. 
Thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

The amount she is taking at the minute is perfect for what she weighs , the amount shouldn't slow down really, it should increase as her weight increase 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Nic I just don't to overfeed her. How many ounces would be too much xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It depends in her weight at her current weight she needs 6 bottles of 4- 5 ounces but sometimes when babies have growth spurts etc they want to feed more and she will let you know when she is ready for her feeds to be increased

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok thanks Nic she's taking between 27 and 30 ounces a day xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's fine Hun, don't worry 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol thanks Nic just hard when you dont know what's normal xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I know Hun, feel free to contact me whenever 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry to be a pain again but my lo has a cold for the past few days and she's been taking less gone from 29 ounces to about 24-27 in 24 hours she has also dropped a nite feed should I be concerned? I'm using saline drops and I've put some olbas oil on a tissue in her room x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Not at all, they will always reduce the amount when a little under the weather but she is still taking a really good amount and she may well be ready to drop that night feed anyway

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Nic. 
Is there anything else apart from steam saline drops and olbas oil x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Just Wrap her up and take her out for walks, it will help her breathe easier 

Hope she's better soon 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Nic x


----------

